# Do you give heartworm prevenitive to a dog with cancer?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka is due for his heartgard tomorrow? Do I still give it? I think I read somewhere recently that the danger of heartworms is worse than the meds.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Under normal conditions in heartworm areas that would be true. I would check with your vet before giving anything to Selka as it is still a medication.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our vet insisted we continue with Hw prevention during Barkley's chemotherapy though we extended it from 30 days to 35 days. HW meds last an average of 37 days so it was okay to stretch it. I had some flexibility with that (anytime in that window) because we wanted to time it to not give it when he was getting a treatment. I think I pushed one up to 33 days when his due date would have conflicted with a treatment.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Anne! I didn't want to bug my vet again tonight since I have taken his time so many days in a row. I think he cringes when he hears it's me. (This isn't my regular vet, he's on vacation. It's the vet owner)


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Having lost my first golden to heartworm in the 1970s I would still give the hw medicine. He was an older golden and at the time I had never heard of heartworm. The treatments were very hard on him and he just couldn't handle it. Hope you all have a really good day today.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about whether you are bugging him. It's their job to answer your questions no matter how often. I would hope they would understand your concern and not make you feel bad for asking.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

magiclover said:


> I wouldn't worry about whether you are bugging him. It's their job to answer your questions no matter how often. I would hope they would understand your concern and not make you feel bad for asking.


I totally agree! After all, they are in business and part of that business is making sure the patient's people do the right thing. The only time I felt guilty about calling the vet was when I called to schedule an anal sac expression. :yuck: I could just imagine all the eye rolling that went on with the nurses and vet techs because it took 2 of them with Barkley! Thankfully Toby does his own these days.

I also think they are pretty accustomed to people with cancer dogs continually calling with questions and emergencies.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I went back and forth on this one but we live in Manitoba and the rates of heartworm are pretty high. So I ended up doing it.
But with that said I have had cats my entire life, non of which got heartworm meds and all went outside a lot longer then Cody ever does.
I should be giving it to my cats and not the dog!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just got the OK from the vet's office. : )


----------

